# SGSSAA-Screenshot-Thread



## LK1801 (6. Januar 2010)

Da mich die SGSSAA-Bilder im normalen Screnshot Thread beeindruckt haben, habe ich mir gedacht, einen SGSSAA-only Thread zu öffnen. 

Regeln dürften klar sein, nur (Spiele)scrennshots mit Radeons SGSSAA-Modi

Hoffentlich geht der Thread nicht unter.

MFG
LK1801

PS: Werde später auchnoch shots verstellen, habe aber zu zeit keine freizeit.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SGSSAA-Screnshothread*

Kennt jemand en Open GL spiel in dem ich welche machen könnte? (der Hack für die pre HD5k Karten funzt angeblich nur bei OGL)


----------



## boerigard (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SGSSAA-Screnshothread*

List of OpenGL programs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bekannte OpenGL-Spiele basieren meist auf den Engines von id Software, zb. Doom 3 oder Prey.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SGSSAA-Screnshothread*

Jo, Doom III oder Prey. Gibts auch Demos. Oder das gute alte Serious Sam 1st/2nd Encounter. Oder ein Shooter mit B.J. Blazkowicz, der 2009 erschien ... 

*@ LK1801*

Welche Bildgröße? Ich hätte so was hier  [Und Schande über mich, Shift und Crysis sind nur OGSSAA]



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

